# Under Tank Heaters



## thomasjg23 (Oct 2, 2011)

Adding a tank heater. Should I pop it on the side or the bottom?


----------



## james.w (Oct 2, 2011)

I would say not at all. Why are you adding one?


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 2, 2011)

Imo bad idea. If you need higher temps try using a ceramic heat emitter


----------



## thomasjg23 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just came fully out of hibernation since last November. I just want to bring up the temp of his colder side a bit. The glass he lays on under the mulch is ice cold to the touch.


----------



## james.w (Oct 2, 2011)

What are the temps on the cool side? How are you measuring them?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 2, 2011)

_As long as it's connected to a thermostat it's okay,.. I used one with all of mine when they were babies until they put on weight. How old and how big is yours? Depending on the cool side temps it might not be needed._


----------

